# 2002 SpecV Turns but won't start



## monissan (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ,
I've run into a hand full of problems with this car, and I'm stuck on this last one. I can crank the car, but it wont start. car has about 120k miles.

I took the starter out to O'rielys, and they tested it its fine. I checked with a multi meter, if it was getting fire at the starter, it read, similar to the battery.

It's getting fire at the coils, did notice the two driver side ones had some(small) amount of oil on them. 

checked the battery, its fine.

checked fuses, they look fine.

ECU is running one code: 0 0 0 0 , which I understand means no malfuction

Its strange, a smooth crank, that leads to nothing.

Recent replacements:
new pre-cat: Today (old one collapsed, sounded like a babies rattle)
head gasket replaced: two months ago
coil packs: two months ago
CPS: three years ago


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Get some starting fluid, spray it down the intake and see if it fires at all, or even thinks about firing. Will rule out (or in) a possible fuel issue.


----------



## monissan (Jan 19, 2009)

good idea, once I get a chance, I'll try it, and let you know how it comes out. I can hear the fuel pump come on, btw.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I prefer spaying carb cleaner into the intake; it's less volatile then starting fluid and works just as well for this purpose. Hearing the fuel pump is a good sign, but doesn't tell you if it's pumping at the correct pressure. Oil on the coil boots usually means the spark plug tube seals are leaking.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> I prefer spaying carb cleaner into the intake; it's less volatile then starting fluid and works just as well for this purpose.


x2
Ya, me too...don't know why I suggested a potential fireball...:balls:


----------



## monissan (Jan 19, 2009)

Tried that would not start, so I pulled the plugs. the two on the drivers side where soaked in oil. With oil pooled at the bottom of the far driver side piston. The other two plugs looked fine, except they where coated in black powder. The far passenger side piston looked to have oil on it. 

I've seen oil in the plug wells before, so I'm guessing this is part of the leaking valve cover. Ironically, the well I saw oil in before, was the only plug/piston that was dry this time.

How about the plug wells themselves, do they ever leak? They seem pretty cheap to replace, though I'm not too sure how a metal tube could wear out and start leaking.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its probably the tube seals, mounted in the valve cover....


----------



## monissan (Jan 19, 2009)

yea, that's what I figured. I ordered a new one with gaskets last night.
Thanks


----------



## monissan (Jan 19, 2009)

got it started, took a number of turn overs before it fired up, but its going!


----------

